# Spielberg? War of the Worlds?



## Reformingstudent (Dec 10, 2004)

Sounds like a winner to me. 

http://www.waroftheworlds.com/

It has to be better than ID4 and I liked that one some what.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks intriguing!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Looks intriguing!



I hope it will be as good as the original. That was my favorite SCFI movie of all time. 1950's special effects. Way cool


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 10, 2004)

Avery cool teaser trailer


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 10, 2004)

Bye the way, What ever happened to Jeff Goldblum? He would have been perfect for this film seeing as how he always plays the science geek in most movies. 



Tom

[Edited on 11-12-2004 by Keylife_fan]


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 12, 2004)

His career was ruined in Spielberg`s Lost World disaster.


----------

